# Freunde konnte ich am Nachmittag nicht offt treffen



## eduardo_illueca

Hola,

Soy un estudiante que acaba de empezar con el alemán y tiene un pequeño problemilla al traducir la siguiente frase.

Freunde konnte ich am Nachmittag nicht offt treffen

Por el contexto, creo que se puede traducir como "No podía quedar frecuentemente con mis amigos por la tarde" pero tengo algunas dudas sobre el orden de la frase. Creo que Freunde esta actuando como complemento y al colocarse al principio de la frase se realiza la inversión (V+S). Pero, ¿que ocurre con la preposición "mit"? ¿Y no debería ir en dativo? Sin la inversión creo que la frase sería algo así:

Ich konnte mit Freunden am Nachmittag nicht offt treffen.

Tengo un poco de lío con la frase ¿Quizá no la haya traducido bien? Agradecería si alguien me pudiera ayudar. Y lo siento, como he dicho aun soy un principiante en alemán jaja

Saludos,

Eduardo Illueca


----------



## Tonerl

_*No podía quedar frecuentemente "con mis" amigos por la tarde

Ich konnte mich nachmittags nicht oft (mehrmals, häufig, des Öfteren) „mit“ meinen Freunden treffen
Nachmittags konnte ich mich nicht oft "mit" meinen Freunden treffen 

Ich konnte mich "mit" meinen Freunden am Nachmittag nicht treffen

Ich konnte mich an Nachmittagen (determinadas) nicht oft ( (mehrmals, häufig, des Öfteren) „mit“ meinen Freunden treffen

también:

Ich konnte mich "oft nicht" (kaum, manchmal, selten, gelegentlich) mit meinen Freunden treffen *_


----------



## eduardo_illueca

Hola,

Muchas gracias!!!! Entonces, ¿la frase "Ich konnte mit Freunden am Nachmittag nicht offt treffen. "  es incorrecta? Lo digo porque la encontré en un texto del libro de texto que estoy usando para estudiar. Muchas gracias otra vez!!!!


----------



## Tonerl

eduardo_illueca said:


> Entonces, ¿la frase "Ich konnte mit Freunden am Nachmittag nicht  offt "oft" treffen. " es incorrecta?


_*
De dónde sacaste esta frase?*_

Ich konnte mich mit Freunden am Nachmittag (nachmittags) _*nicht oft*_ treffen _*(por no tener tiempo)*_


----------



## eduardo_illueca

*Del libro Netzwerk Deutsch als Fremdsprache A2.1

Perdón, quería decir la frase *"Freunde konnte ich am Nachmittag nicht offt treffen"*

Te escribo el texto entero, por si te sirve el contexto:*

Ich wollte immer lange schlafen, aber ich musste jeden Tag schon um sechs Uhr aufstehen. Schreilich! Ich habe auf dem Land gewohnt und musste mit dem Bus um sieben Uhr zur Schule fahren. Freunde konnte ich am Nachmittag nicht oft treffen, ich musste meistens lernen.

*Muchísimas gracias otra vez*


----------



## Tonerl

Ich wollte immer lange schlafen, aber ich musste jeden Tag schon um sechs Uhr aufstehen. _*Schrecklich!*_ Ich habe auf dem Land gewohnt und musste mit dem Bus um sieben Uhr zur Schule fahren. _*Freunde konnte ich am Nachmittag nicht oft treffen, ich musste meistens lernen *_

Saludos


----------



## Alemanita

Hola Eduardo:
Tu confusión se debe a que existe tanto 'treffen' como 'sich treffen mit' para 'encontrarse con, quedar con'. La frase de tu libro de texto es correcta. La inversión hace hincapié en los amigos, colocándolos en primer lugar. Más o menos así: A los amigos no los podía ver muy a menudo por las tardes (porque) (,) tenía que estudiar.
Un saludo


----------

